# Ab welcher Größe sind Koi-Babys sicher



## Christine (15. Mai 2008)

Hallo Spezialisten,

Was ich schon immer fragen wollte:

Ab welcher Größe stehen Koi-Babys bei ihren Eltern eigentlich nicht mehr auf dem Speisezettel???


----------



## Grubi (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe sind Koi-Babys sicher*

Hi

Ich denke das lässt sich nicht pauschal beantworten , kommt natürlich auch auf die grösse der Eltern an *g*
Ich würde sagen nach dem ersten Sommer ist der Nachwuchs vor den Eltern sicher....(ohne Gewähr)

Wenn die Eltern ausreichend gefüttert werden hält sich der Kanibalismus in Grenzen , wichtig sind Rückzugsmöglichkeiten für die Jungfische.
Ein gut bewachsener Flachwasserbereich der von den Alten nicht erreicht werden kann ist ganz Hilfreich um den Jungfischen eine Chance zu geben....

Gruss Grubi


----------



## Flash (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe sind Koi-Babys sicher*

Bei nachzucht empfehen die meißten die Brut in eienm seperatem Hälterungsbecken zu halten. Die Angaben von Grubi sind schon sehr zutreffend so ca. 1Jahr.


PS: wie geht es bei dir los?
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Suse (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe sind Koi-Babys sicher*

Moin,
ich denke, Elschen hat für mich gefragt.
Unsere Koi sind gerade wie die Wahnsinnigen mit Laichen beschäftigt.
Völlig gaga!:crazy 
Wenn die dann davon etwas übrig lassen und dann davon etwas überlebt, O.K.
Aber die große Zucht möchte ich nicht anfangen.
Wer will schon hinterher den Babys das Licht ausknipsen, wenn es zu viele sind?
ICH kann das nicht.
Also halten wir das so:
Was die Großen nicht finden und erledigen, hat es geschafft !


----------



## Christine (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe sind Koi-Babys sicher*



			
				Flash schrieb:
			
		

> PS: wie geht es bei dir los?
> Gruß
> Thomas



Lieber Thomas,

ja - schon  aber es werden wohl keine Kois, ich hab doch nur Moderlinge und Bitterlieschen....


----------



## Flash (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe sind Koi-Babys sicher*

Liebe Christine, das weiß ich doch 
Da deine Frage aber direkt auf Kois gezielt war, hatte ich mich dann doch gefargt, ob ich was verpasst hätte 

Aber bei deiner Teichgröße hätte ich mir das eigentlich spaaren können 
Da ich dich als verantwortungsfolle Teichbesitzerin in Erinnerung habe 

Guß
Thomas


----------

